# How much time do you spend on TC?



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I notice a lot of us posted many posts and replies on a single day. How much time do you spend on TC a day?


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I must admit, I dip in and out all day as quite addicted to TC. I love seeing what the other posts are and posting anything that is close to my heart!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Much too much time. I have newspapers to read and I tend to cram them in at night, getting nothing out of them.

I'm here because the 91 people on my friends list are all quality people (at least the 14 who are still alive) who love classical music and keep me here.

A great site!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Judith said:


> I must admit, I dip in and out all day as quite addicted to TC. I love seeing what the other posts are and posting anything that is close to my heart!


Same here. I'm often too busy to spend an extended block of time on TC. So I pop in and out as my schedule allows, often in many short bursts throughout the day. Sometimes I even sneak in a quick TC visit during intermission at a concert (never during the concert itself, I promise!)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Much too much time. I have newspapers to read and I tend to cram them in at night, getting nothing out of them.
> 
> I'm here because the 91 people on my friends list are all quality people (at least the 14 who are still alive) who love classical music and keep me here.
> 
> A great site!!!! :tiphat:


Be so as it may, I reserve the right to leave TC at any time. :tiphat:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

24 hours a day, 8 days a week.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I typically check the site a few times a day every day


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

4'33" per hour.....................


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Not as much as I used to.

I used to average one or two posts a day.

Including this I have only submitted five posts in the last thirty days.

There are still a few threads that I subscribe to. Unfortunately the only one that has recently had any activity in is the "Contemporary Opera" Thread. 

I have pretty much shot the wad concerning everything I know about classical music. There is really nothing new I can add to any of the discussions. With the exception of concert band music most of the members know more than I do. I can only tell members that my favorite composer is Mahler so many times.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Quite a bit I feel..


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

once a day to check new posts


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to spend hours on TalkClassical - and very happy hours they were too.
But now I visit two or three times a day - so totted up, I think about half an hour. 

I hope to take more part in TC discussion & listening when I've got the current crisis with Mum's dementia & the house sale sorted. 
It's a great place to destress - especially Nereffid's fabulous polls.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I spend wwwwaaaaaaayyyyy too much time on TC! But it is fun!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

david johnson said:


> once a day to check new posts


You are either too busy to get sucked in to the site like me, or your life is highly organized, everything in your house in a specific place, neatly stored, and no messy piles, such as form when one spends too much time on TC.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm here almost everyday and post on average at least one post a day (more actually). I like contributing to the discussion of quality classical music.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I tend to show-up for 10 minute sessions a few times a day.


----------

